# Dexter got his 1st groom-cut & such



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

in the 3 yrs of his life, Dexter has never been to the groomers. he finally got to go last Sunday. the grooming/expressing process took 2 hours. he's currently limping a bit from this...and sleepin/ getting agitated easily...hope this goes away he keeps cravin attention from me barking out of nowhere with less patience than usual~~ :blob4:









my baby boy all clean and cut









full body shot

nails/fur trimmed professionally, much better than the cut i got at Petsmart last time...amateurs cut his quick









yup...thats it. toodles~


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

He looks good! Is he sulking about it?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Still as adorable as ever !


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Dexter--Tabitha says you look very handsome with your makeover :king:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh he looks lovely! He's such a handsome little guy!  Nice to see you on here, Pidge!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

He looks great!
Nice to see you both on here again, been ages!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its so good to see some pics of Dexter , he looks great !!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

He looks lovley he looks so fluffy and cute bless him. Like someone suggested he could be solking because you left him to there be cleaned. Bless him. I'm sure he will get out of his solking soon. X


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Dexter looks very, very nice! :love4: All of my chis hate getting a bath so they would no doubt hate getting groomed!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Natti said:


> He looks good! Is he sulking about it?


thanks natti! i have no idea...hes usually not the drama king type tho LOL



michele said:


> Still as adorable as ever !


thanks michele! hehe~~



Jerry'sMom said:


> Dexter--Tabitha says you look very handsome with your makeover :king:


lmao tabitha! im sure hes refreshed he doesnt have to have hair in mouth again while running around hahaha~



foggy said:


> Oh he looks lovely! He's such a handsome little guy!  Nice to see you on here, Pidge!


thanks foggy! ive missed u 



Terri said:


> He looks great!
> Nice to see you both on here again, been ages!


thanks terri! sure has~ hope i get to post here more, just been busy



elaina said:


> its so good to see some pics of Dexter , he looks great !!!


hey elaina! im glad to see my old buddies are still here :daisy:



sammyp said:


> He looks lovley he looks so fluffy and cute bless him. Like someone suggested he could be solking because you left him to there be cleaned. Bless him. I'm sure he will get out of his solking soon. X


lol i hope thats the reason. my poor boy! thanks! im sure he was very confused at that time lol



Pookypeds said:


> Dexter looks very, very nice! :love4: All of my chis hate getting a bath so they would no doubt hate getting groomed!


thanks shelly! hahaha~ dex doesnt mind baths but he hates his toes touched...im so curious on how he did it lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome back stranger! Dexter looks as dashing as ever. Frankie and Ben behave wonderfully at the groomers to my surprise.


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

He is very handsome!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

He looks as handsome as always. Love the trim he got. Dexter, Ms. Hannah sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He looks great  His feet look so nice and neat, too! Ha ha about him sulking.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

He looks so handsome! :love5:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Dexter is such a hunk!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwwww dexter looks so adorable all clean and cut handsome boy and welcome back pidge xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanksie everyone for the replies and welcome backs  hehe!


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

He's soo cute! Give him hugs!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw I love that Dexter boy! He is looking great, as always! I bet he just "loved" his make over! lol


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Handsome! Handsome! Handsome! And those nails! They're perfect! :happynails: They NEVER do Roxy's nails well at all!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

You have a very handsome boy he has lovely eyes.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BaileysMum said:


> He's soo cute! Give him hugs!


hehe he got hugs! 



Dragonfly said:


> Aw I love that Dexter boy! He is looking great, as always! I bet he just "loved" his make over! lol


lol hey kerri!  hahaha~ yea he sureeeee "loved" it...hes been complainin for days on end lmao



rms3402 said:


> Handsome! Handsome! Handsome! And those nails! They're perfect! :happynails: They NEVER do Roxy's nails well at all!


LMAO! you used the nail emoticon haha! thank u! this place was well worth it even if parkin was nearly impossible and it was a 40 min drive from home



fayzoe said:


> You have a very handsome boy he has lovely eyes.


thankie! his eyes came out green in that pic...lol! i do love his eyes tho, hes a very expressive chi


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

He looks so soft and clean, even though he is mad bet he feels better.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look how pretty he came out if you dont mind me asking what was the charge did they do the bathing also just curious thanks


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> He looks so soft and clean, even though he is mad bet he feels better.


lol yes he was soooo soft and smelled deelish hehe. he sure was mad and annoyed for a week but now hes better. altho his limpin is still there a tiny bit



bayoumah said:


> hi look how pretty he came out if you dont mind me asking what was the charge did they do the bathing also just curious thanks



it as $40 for bath with oatmeal shampoo, shave, trim, anal gland expressing,toe nail cut, cleanin ears...i gave him a $10 tip tho for being very nice to me and gentle twds dexter


----------



## Sweet.Snuggles (Nov 20, 2011)

Aww look at his little paws.


----------

